# Vader 4x12 vs Mesa Rectifier 4x12



## Demanufacture (Jun 3, 2009)

Discuss, i cant decide which i should get. 



Vader 4x12 Specs
Power Rating - 480 watts
Impedance - 8 ohms
Bandwidth - 80 Hz - 5 kHz
Size - 32.5" x 30" x 14"
Weight - 95 lbs.

Price $729.00



VS.



4x12 Rectifier® Standard
Slant Guitar Cabinet

Performance Features:

* 240 Watt
* V30 Speakers
* Closed Back
* Wired for Mono or Stereo
* 8 Ohm Mono / 4 Ohm Stereo
* Slant Cabinet

Finish & Construction:

* Marine Grade Baltic Birch Cabinet
* Black Taurus Vinyl Covering
* Black Twisted Jute Grille
* Black Piping
* Trak-Loc&#8482; Removable Casters
* Slip Cover


----------



## renzoip (Jun 3, 2009)

No experience with Vader but I own a Mesa Rectifier Cab and it's the best I've ever played!


----------



## Meldville (Jun 3, 2009)

Wrong forum, but Vader all the way.


----------



## BurialWithin (Jun 3, 2009)

Vader fo' the touchdown fa sho homie!


----------



## Deaths Madrigal (Jun 3, 2009)

I say go for the Vader, they simply cannot be beat for the price.


----------



## Rick (Jun 3, 2009)

Vader.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jun 3, 2009)

I have never played a vader 4x12 before, but I hear nothing but good things about them. I have played the 2x12 and i thought it sounded great.Although I have had a lot of experience with the mesa cab, and it sounds pretty damn great. Out of experience with the one, I would say go mesa.


----------



## buffa d (Jun 3, 2009)

I'd really like to buy a Vader 2x12, but I've heard it doesn't sound good with an Axe Fx.


----------



## Arsis (Jun 3, 2009)

Great topic. Been wanting to hear this for a long time.
Does anyone know how Vaders hold up live? Meaning how well they fill the room. If they cut through well. Over all Presence. IF YOU CAN REALLY FEEL IT!


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jun 3, 2009)

Haven't played a Vader, I do really love my Mesa Over Size slant cab, but I hate the fact the tolex can be worn out over time...

That's something to consider since the Vader uses those Rhino lining...


----------



## BurialWithin (Jun 3, 2009)

Arsis said:


> Great topic. Been wanting to hear this for a long time.
> Does anyone know how Vaders hold up live? Meaning how well they fill the room. If they cut through well. Over all Presence. IF YOU CAN REALLY FEEL IT!


Dude the vader does amazing live!! The more you turn it up the more it responds. It really is an awesome cab. They cut extremely well and the sound is clear and crisp imo. These cabs are powerful they can handle a beating!! You can feel the punch in your chest for real. Ben and I (www.myspace.com/burialwithin) both use Vaders and the sound is phenomenal definitely fills up the room lol


----------



## Meldville (Jun 3, 2009)

What kind of head are you going to be running through it?


----------



## Arsis (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah head makes a difference. I saw Born of Osiris. They were using some Randall. I could barely hear there guitarists. Impending Doom Played after them with 5150/recto and there were explosions. Both bands used the same set of Vader cabs. I wasn't really aware of Vader back when I saw them.

Whitechapel switched form Vader to Mesa cabs however.
Someone on an other forum said Matt Sotello said he prefers the Mesas also.


----------



## MTech (Jun 3, 2009)

Arsis said:


> Yeah head makes a difference. I saw Born of Osiris. They were using some Randall. I could barely hear there guitarists. Impending Doom Played after them with 5150/recto and there were explosions. Both bands used the same set of Vader cabs. I wasn't really aware of Vader back when I saw them.
> 
> Whitechapel switched form Vader to Mesa cabs however.
> Someone on an other forum said Matt Sotello said he prefers the Mesas also.



With the bands/heads I'd be willing to bet it had more with their settings and sound guy why you couldn't hear them.
As for what to buy sound wise IMO Mesa > Vader without a question.


----------



## noob_pwn (Jun 3, 2009)

i absolutely love my mesa cab to death, i haven't heard anything sound better with a 5150, 
For me the recto slant is PERFECT.
I use one cab and much prefer slanted cabs, especially for live use because they seem to have a better sound projection spread on stage.
I think vader only produce straight baffled cabs.
keep in mind there is a fairly large price difference.


----------



## MTech (Jun 3, 2009)

noob_pwn said:


> I use one cab and much prefer slanted cabs, especially for live use because they seem to have a better sound projection spread on stage.


This would be a totally different topic but it's usually the opposite if anything. Basically to simplify it Straight cab = all facing same direction = best projection.
That's a good part of why you see so many people bash slant marshalls vs straight.
Fully agree though the 5150 w/ the Mesa Traditional sized cab is one of the best sounds you can get from that head.


----------



## Breakdown (Jun 3, 2009)

asmegin_slayer said:


> Haven't played a Vader, I do really love my Mesa Over Size slant cab, but I hate the fact the tolex can be worn out over time...
> 
> That's something to consider since the Vader uses those Rhino lining...


whats rhino lining?


----------



## danenachtrieb (Jun 3, 2009)

ive seen carnifex, neuraxis, and dying fetus, who were all playing vader and all sound great.


----------



## metalman101 (Jun 3, 2009)

Well I own both a mesa 4x12 and a vader 2x12. And I honestly can say that I absolutely love them both. But for the price you can't beat the Vader.


----------



## Demanufacture (Jun 3, 2009)

Arsis said:


> Yeah head makes a difference. I saw Born of Osiris. They were using some Randall. I could barely hear there guitarists. Impending Doom Played after them with 5150/recto and there were explosions. Both bands used the same set of Vader cabs. I wasn't really aware of Vader back when I saw them.
> 
> Whitechapel switched form Vader to Mesa cabs however.
> Someone on an other forum said Matt Sotello said he prefers the Mesas also.



explosions?


----------



## Meldville (Jun 3, 2009)

Meldville said:


> What kind of head are you going to be running through it?


----------



## Demanufacture (Jun 3, 2009)

5150


----------



## noob_pwn (Jun 3, 2009)

MTech said:


> This would be a totally different topic but it's usually the opposite if anything. Basically to simplify it Straight cab = all facing same direction = best projection.



i said spread of projection...
but nevermind


----------



## Arsis (Jun 3, 2009)

Demanufacture said:


> explosions?


Gobs of Br00t4lz brother.

I also hear straight cabs project more towards the back of the room were as slants are more all around.
I also hear straight cabs have more bass.


----------



## agoz20 (Jun 4, 2009)

vader ftw


----------



## windu (Jun 4, 2009)

Arsis said:


> Gobs of Br00t4lz brother.
> 
> I also hear straight cabs project more towards the back of the room were as slants are more all around.
> I also hear straight cabs have more bass.


with straight cabs you have more space inside the box. allowing for more bass response

vader also has alot more wattage so it wont fart out. i own a vader 412 and running through it is my 6505+. sounds fuggin SICK! i havent played on a mesa but my buddy owns one and its nice but i love the sound of the vader more. i hear more clarity in the vader.


----------



## petereanima (Jun 4, 2009)

MTech said:


> This would be a totally different topic but it's usually the opposite if anything. Basically to simplify it Straight cab = all facing same direction = best projection.
> That's a good part of why you see so many people bash slant marshalls vs straight.



i think youre talking about different things -> he means (if i understood correctly, and if so, i agree) that with slanted cabs the sound is "spreaded" wider, and as the upper 2 speakers look up, its more projected towards your ears, so you can hear you better.


----------



## redstar audio (Jun 4, 2009)

There is a minor amount of low end loss due to the reduced cabinet volume. Also, there is a difference in stage acoustics because some of the drivers are angled more towards the player, and that's often noticable.

All that said, if you got a bunch of cab manufacturers together over a beer, there'd probably be a lot of eye-rolling on the whole topic of slant cabs. Many players have strong beliefs about them, and so a lot of builders play to that with words like "projection" in their marketing literature. But there is almost no evidence that slants were originally designed based on strong engineering principles. There does seem to be some info that it was more for cosmetic reasons so that a full stack didn't look like some giant Frankenstein standing on stage.

I've often wondered if slants would have been made if cnc was around when Marshall started building cabs, because most cnc machines can't easily do a slant cab. Most of the time it's some kind of manual cut on the baffle that's a lot easier to just skip.

If you're one of the people who has definitely heard a difference, and it's definitely better, then we're not saying you're wrong. But if you haven't, and don't think you ever will, all I'll say is that you're in good company.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jun 4, 2009)

Breakdown said:


> whats rhino lining?



Rhino lining is the stuff that they use for the bed of pickup trucks.. check it out
Rhino Linings

Don't know if its that exact material that they use, but its tough stuff...


----------



## MTech (Jun 4, 2009)

petereanima said:


> i think youre talking about different things -> he means (if i understood correctly, and if so, i agree) that with slanted cabs the sound is "spreaded" wider, and as the upper 2 speakers look up, its more projected towards your ears, so you can hear you better.



That is what he meant, but he worded it weird... and even still if you're on a stage big enough for a 4x12 you should A: not be standing directly in front of your cab, and B: have monitors to do this.


But still original post input Mesa > Vader.


----------



## Meldville (Jun 4, 2009)

Demanufacture said:


> 5150



Then Vader all the way. I used to play a 5150II through my Vader, and Seb now runes a block letter 5150 through one. Killer fucking combo IMO.


----------



## CynicEidolon (Jun 4, 2009)

I've heard a 5150 through both. And the Vader wins. Just more punch, clarity, definition, etc... It just held the "br00talz" better than the Mesa. The Mesa is smoother/mellower IMO.


----------



## Collapse (Jun 4, 2009)

I never tried a vader, I have tried a rec and did not like it. But my two Mesa half backs are perfect match with my 5150 and 6505


----------



## Arsis (Jun 5, 2009)

That is a win pic.


----------



## BurialWithin (Jun 5, 2009)

I played my 5150 through a recto oversized cab yesterday and switched back and forth between that and my vader. i like the Vader definitely. The mesa was not bad at all it actually sounded really good but the vader has a more full sound, punchier,( feel it in your chest lol), tighter low end, and just clearer. That was my experience with my 5150 which is boosted by a ts-9


----------



## chips400 (Jan 1, 2010)

I had a mesa cab (and head!) sold it,  it was great.



Collapse said:


> I never tried a vader, I have tried a rec and did not like it. But my two Mesa half backs are perfect match with my 5150 and 6505


 thats like the dude from chmireas rig.


----------



## Collapse (Jan 1, 2010)

my new cabs will be here the first of the week


----------



## Edroz (Jan 1, 2010)

the are both VERY different cabs, both in construction and sound. it's like asking if a Les Paul is better than a Strat. it's something you'd really have to try out for yourself.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 1, 2010)

redstar audio said:


> There is a minor amount of low end loss due to the reduced cabinet volume. Also, there is a difference in stage acoustics because some of the drivers are angled more towards the player, and that's often noticable.
> 
> All that said, if you got a bunch of cab manufacturers together over a beer, there'd probably be a lot of eye-rolling on the whole topic of slant cabs. Many players have strong beliefs about them, and so a lot of builders play to that with words like "projection" in their marketing literature. But there is almost no evidence that slants were originally designed based on strong engineering principles. There does seem to be some info that it was more for cosmetic reasons so that a full stack didn't look like some giant Frankenstein standing on stage.
> 
> ...



I notice mostly that it just sounds more consistent when you move around. If you're playing a show and they're micing your cab it's not like it makes a difference to the crowd, but it's nice for EQ'ing when it sounds a bit more consistent, don't have to worry about what it's going to sound like when you move 10 ft away from your cab if you aren't using monitors or micing or anything.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jan 1, 2010)

I have toured using both Vader and Mesa cabs with a 6505+, and I currently own a Vader. Both are nice but very different cabs, and it of course is going to come down to personal preference. I personally prefer the Vader, just because the eminence speakers seem to be a lot beefier to me. I've never been a big fan of 30's, but that's not to say they're a bad speakers. As far as durability goes, the vader cabs are made to toured with, coated in thick truckbed liner, with a coated grille. My vader still looks brand new. As for slants and straights, I prefer straight cabinets because the main sound will be moving underneath you on stage usually, where a slant cab will have some of the sound going straight at your head, which hurts my ears and makes it hard to hear everything else in the monitors.


----------



## agoz20 (Jan 2, 2010)

Vader


----------



## screamindaemon (Jan 3, 2010)

Has anybody used Vader cabs for anything other than metal? I also really appreciate this thread, but I have a diverse taste in music.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 3, 2010)

Edroz said:


> the are both VERY different cabs, both in construction and sound. it's like asking if a Les Paul is better than a Strat. it's something you'd really have to try out for yourself.



This.

From my personal experience. Vader is best in a live situation, a mesa is best in a recording situation.


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Jan 26, 2010)

I have a 6505+ that I've been using with my Mesa Triple rect slant cab religiously. Been contemplating selling the Mesa and going the Vader route myself, but what worries me is the amount of power handling.

The 6505+ is 120 watts where Vader cabs have a power handling of 480 watts, which leaves more headroom in the cab, (probably where Vader's famous articulation comes from). But I've also heard of players complaining about how thin and flat the sound is because of the overhaul in headroom. Any take/thoughts on this?

Also, has anyone replaced the Eminence speakers with Vintage 30's?


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm putting two Man o Wars in one of my Vaders this week. Adam says that fixes the lifelessness.


----------



## justinnn (Jan 26, 2010)

I have a mesa oversized 412 and i just got my vader 412 the other day. i tryed to like the vader but i couldnt get the sound out of it i wanted. i loved the low end on it tho, so massive. so now im trying to see what i can do about returning the vader. 

i say mesa


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jan 26, 2010)

justinnn said:


> im trying to see what i can do about returning the vader.



You can ship that right to my house. I'd happily add a 4th Vader.


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Jan 26, 2010)

justinnn said:


> I have a mesa oversized 412 and i just got my vader 412 the other day. i tryed to like the vader but i couldnt get the sound out of it i wanted. i loved the low end on it tho, so massive. so now im trying to see what i can do about returning the vader.
> 
> i say mesa



What type of music do you do and what sound were you going for?


----------



## justinnn (Jan 26, 2010)

AngelVivaldi said:


> What type of music do you do and what sound were you going for?



riff/breakdown metal.... I the Breather on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads . It just seemed almost too scooped in the mids for me. I liked it by its self, but when the rest of the band was in, i didnt like how it fit in the mix.


----------

